

Hacker News timelapse: 8 hours in 1 minute - bemmu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAWWNrXGXlY&hd=1

======
gootik
Very interesting. [side note: It would be a lot more dramatic if you had a
screenshot of when it went black.]

